# Schutzhund, IPO, and organizations???



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

So I am kind of confused on the matter. Is Schutzhund now called IPO (or has it been for a while)? Are all titles IPO 1,2,3 or are there still SCH 1,2,3 titles. I also notice there are many organizations for dog sports, i.e. AWDF, USCA, GSDCA-WDA. What are the differences if any? Can you title a dog in IPO/SCH in either of these organizations? Is there a preferred organization to be a member of. Im going to need to become a member of one soon. I am hoping to go for my dog’s BH and SCH1/IPO1 in the fall. Sorry for so many questions but this is clear as mud to me.

-Elliot


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

They are IPO now, some organization only allow GS at National, some all breed, so depends on your dog, you can title in any organization you wish.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Are there clubs in your area? Who is holding trials? Find out what organization they are part of and go with that one. 

In Canada, it's primarily the GSSCC, although there were some DVG clubs. I think you can be a member of one governing body and trial under another, but may be easier to just go with what is in your local area.


----------

